# "More" button doesn't work in IE



## ryan in louisville (Jun 18, 2013)

When I click on the "More" button to view more threads, the webpage scrolls back to the top in IE 9 under Windows 7.  Also, the subscriptions only button does the same thing, scroll to the top.  I tried Chrome and it works fine.  Any ideas?Ryan


----------



## turnandburn (Jun 18, 2013)

mine does that too now...i cant do the little emoticons either when replying or a multi-quote its making me angry, cuz i cant upload pics without having the little icons on the reply box.


----------



## ryan in louisville (Jun 18, 2013)

I have to wonder if it's internal to IE and not the forums fault.  I got a new Windows 7 machine hooked up yesterday and I didn't have the "More" button issue.  This morning I fired up IE and went to several webpages I frequent and IE kept popping up errors and saying it needed to restart.  Also, out IT department is rather strict so who knows what kind of restrictions they have imposed on my computer.

Ryan


----------



## turnandburn (Jun 18, 2013)

yeh im right there with ya, glad its not just me. and as for the strict IT dept, im on a DOD computer.lol. i tried to ask yesterday and they said for me to take them to the page so they can see the issues...lol. nope im good. thanks IT..haha


----------



## ryan in louisville (Jun 19, 2013)

Well I thought I was good to go using Google Chrome.  I installed it yesterday and used it all day.  Shut my computer down last night and this morning when I try to start Chrome I get a message that our IT department considers Chrome a security violation!?!?  So, I fire up IE and back to the "More" button issue.  In addition to the "More" button not working, updated threads do not appear without manually refreshing the page.Does anyone know of a workaround on this problem in IE or am I just stuck with a painful SMF view at work?Thanks,Ryan


----------



## turnandburn (Jun 19, 2013)

Bumpin this again. Haha. It sucks that I have to use my phone to use emoticons. thanks windows phone. Haha. Now if there was a way for me to use the add picture feature.:devil:


----------



## ryan in louisville (Jun 20, 2013)

Uuuummmmm...did anyone at SMF change anything because all of a sudden everything is back working like normal for me.  And it appears I can do an enter and it actually puts a hard enterin the text.

I am hearing the twilight zone theme in my head righ now.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 20, 2013)

Huddler (supports the Forum) just made a hug update.  AND I do agree with the Theme Song!

Kat


----------



## turnandburn (Jun 25, 2013)

Still not working for me.:devil:


----------



## ryan in louisville (Jun 25, 2013)

I know...I posted it was working and then I restarted my computer and the next day, it was back to not working.  I am now convinced it is either a setting on my machine or (what I really think it is) our IT has some sort of filter turned on.

I view SMF from two other Windows 7 IE 9 machines and both of them work fine.


----------



## turnandburn (Jun 25, 2013)

i believe its an IT filter. now how to go about asking them to let me have access again. haha when i chat with them they tell me to take them to the site so they can see whats going on. im too chicken to say anythng..lol.


----------



## ryan in louisville (Jun 26, 2013)

Testing a theory...will edit post in a minute to update if theory was correct.Edit:So much for the theory.  The last 2 times after I made a post the "More" button started working.  So, I made a post and the "More" button doesn't work.  Now I am back scratching my head as to what is causing this problem.


----------



## ryan in louisville (Jun 28, 2013)

Well...2 days in a row and everything seems to be back to normal.  I haven't done diddly squat so I don't know if our IT did something or maybe Huddler changed something, but it's working


----------



## turnandburn (Jun 28, 2013)

no luck for me still.... i guess ill never get to post any view ever again. lol.


----------

